# football mom



## btfnmn53 (Aug 16, 2014)

does anyone know where to get these transfers?or almost identical


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

btfnmn53 said:


> does anyone know where to get these transfers?or almost identical
> View attachment 104346
> 
> 
> ...



The soccer one is my design. Other's make that same saying, but that particular one, I did. So, if you want that I can sell you the transfers. I have the same design in football and basketball. I also have the warning football mom tends to holler loudly in football, basketball and soccer and my design is a lot bigger. My website is under construction right now, but if you search DFW Bling on Etsy, they all should be available there.


----------



## btfnmn53 (Aug 16, 2014)

How much for just the transfer (no shirt)


----------



## SparkleFox (Aug 13, 2014)

I am very interested in the transfers only as well!


----------



## Ories (Sep 10, 2013)

Lucky Wholesale in Dallas has these they are anywhere from $4 -$6 a transfer.


----------



## btfnmn53 (Aug 16, 2014)

they only have the "WARNING" one though


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

btfnmn53 said:


> they only have the "WARNING" one though


That is way overpriced for wholesale. You can contact one of our members on this site to make the template for you and then you can do your own with stones that you by.


----------



## btfnmn53 (Aug 16, 2014)

how hard would that be to do?


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

btfnmn53 said:


> how hard would that be to do?


 not hard at all depending on what software they use. but templates usuall could run $40+


----------



## Ories (Sep 10, 2013)

They have more in their store than what they have online. I know I have the wordy football one there but, it's a little different.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Here is where to find them..if this is not ok
please delete Administrators https://www.etsy.com/shop/DFWbling


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

royster13 said:


> Isn't holler spelled with 2 l's?....


Not if you it loud enough!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Rhinestone Templates


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

If you want the transfers or template made just pm me. Here are the ones I already have (that I designed). I have both the warning and the other one in every sport.


----------

